# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Niži PDV na dječju hranu?

## Beti3

Baš su me razljutili ovim nižim PDV-om na dječju hranu. Recite otvoreno: niži PDV na adaptirano mlijeko i kupovne kašice. 

Valjda će i na dojilje biti niži PDV. Osnovna dječja hrana je majčino mlijeko. Kako će na to sniziti PDV? Majke će donositi potvrde da doje i onda biti oslobođene PDVa na sve što jedu.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Znam da će mnogim mamama koje ne doje biti olakšano kupovanje AD. OK, to je dobro, ali ne umatajte to u nešto što nije.

Stara susjeda mi kaže jutros kakva je to glupost s PDV i dječjom hranom,( i dodaje da kad je ona bila mlada su djeca za mamama trčali sa stolčićem da se popnu i lakše dođu do cice :Grin: , dugo dojenje nije neka moderna stvar.)

Da li sam opravdano ljuta na takav način prezentiranja ušteda?

----------


## ZO

naravno da da, ja stvarno ostanem zatečena ljudskim nerazmišljanjem, a ne trebaš puno mozga upotrijebiti

na krajeva krajeva, pa pitaj nekoliko majki, pa ćeš dobiti odgovor ako nemaš pojma ili nisi siguran u svoje znanje

a još mi je bolja bivša premijerka koja kao pljuje po ovim koji su sada gore navodeći što je to ustvari dječja hrana ( da su to i povrće i voće.... ), pa kao znate li vi svi gore da djeca sve to jedu zmiksano od *trećeg mjeseca* na dalje, a poslije sa godinu dana jedu sve....znate onu, ako nemaš šta pametno reći....

----------


## puntica

> niži PDV na adaptirano mlijeko i kupovne kašice.


na adapetirano mlijeko se već odavno ne plaća pdv

jesi pročitala ovo http://www.roda.hr/article/read/mini...djecja-hrana-1

----------


## spajalica

naravno da si ljuta, koliko djeca jedu te kasice, oni kojii ih i hrane hrane ih do godinugodinu i pol.
bilo bi im pametnije da snize PDV na djeciju obucu i odjecu koju ruku na srce ipak dulje sva djeca koriste.

o dojenju i adaptiranom mislim da ne treba tu trositi ni puno slova, jer na ovom podforumu je to toliko puta objasnjeno, zasto i kako.
no sad bi me mogli banati kad bi pisala sve sto zelim, jer ovo da cepomoci roditeljima s djecom, mi smrdi pomoci jedino nekim tamo veci koorporacijama. roditeljima koji imaju djecu pored sto ih mogu jeftinije nahraniti sa svjezim namirnicama i svjeze pripravljenom hranom, jos uvijek ostaje breme skupe odjece i obuce.

i da sad bi tema mogla krenuti da odjecu mozemo reciklirati, ali znamo da obucu bas i ne bi trebali. pogotovo ovimkoji tek pocinju hodati, a svi ovdje ste se sreli s kupovinom djecije obuce, koju ja moram kupiti 4X godisnje i to za dvoje djece. uf necu dalje................

----------


## klaudija

Opravdano si ljuta.. 

Jučer sam vodila raspravu sa MM koji kaže da moje kašice koje sam doma kuhala nisu dječja hrana, da je dječja hrana samo ono što se prodaje u dučanu pod nazivom dječja hrana, iliti sve ono što nam lijepo upakiraju i serviraju velike kompanije.. Nažalost, bojim se da puno ljudi upravo tako razmišlja..

Jako sam ljuta, diskriminirani su svi oni roditelji koji svoju djecu hrane obiteljskom hranom, odnosno voćem povrćem, žitaricama itd. jer oni će plaćati PDV.
Ovim potezom profitiraju financijski proizvođači "dječje hrane" i oni roditelji koji je koriste.. Šta je s ostalima, šta je sa starijom djecom? Zašto se na njihovu hranu (voće, povrće, meso, itd.) mora plaćati PDV?

----------


## Beti3

*puntice*, hvala na linku. Tek sam sad pročitala. Trebala sam znati da je Roda već reagirala.

----------


## klara

Iskreno, kad se sjetim sebe pred desetak godina, mislila sam da djecja hrana mora biti u kutijama i staklenkama. To je jednostavno prva asocijacija ljudi koji nemaju malu djecu i ne razmisljaju o tome.
Treba puno, puno da se promjeni razmisljanje o zdravojnhrani, za djecu i za odrasle.
Svidja mi se tekst na portalu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

beti3 zbunjuješ me avatarom, ima jedna cura taj isti
vrati stari

----------


## jelena.O

da ali i ta curea ima već dugo novi.

vrati se na jagode

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Djecja hrana je i sve povrce, voce, meso... A ne kupovne kasice.

----------


## Beti3

Slušam vas i mijenjam avatar. Za promjenu sada moje trešnje.

Koliko sam kašica kupila u životu ne bih se obogatila sa manjim PDV-om. Moja djeca su jela ponekad voćne, ali kad su probali "pravu" hranu, više kašice nisu vrijedile. Da me razumijete, nemam ja ništa protiv gotove dječje hrane, ona je super kad si na putu ili nemaš vremena. Vjerujem i da su zdravstveno ispravne. 

No, meni smeta što ministri misle da su time nešto financijski olakšali odgoj djeteta. Premalo je to, ako žele baby boom, to neće uspjeti sa manjm PDVom na nedefinirani izraz "dječja hrana".

Nisam znala da na AD nema PDV.

----------


## mala-vila

> *Valjda će i na dojilje biti niži PDV. Osnovna dječja hrana je majčino mlijeko. Kako će na to sniziti PDV? Majke će donositi potvrde da doje i onda biti oslobođene PDVa na sve što jedu.* 
> 
> 
> Da li sam opravdano ljuta na takav način prezentiranja ušteda?


opravdano si ljuta!
ovo boldano je odlična ideja, zamislite da se dojiljama smanji pdv na cjelokupan špeceraj, kao što je mamama koje ne doje smanjen pdv na ad. to bi bio potez!

----------


## pikula

veliki potpis na sve ove reakcije!
Smješno mi je bio vidjet dnevnik sinoć i Jadranku Kosor kako recitira rodin stav  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Baš sam i ja jučer razmišljala o tome, kakva je to dječja hrana? Jer mojih troje starijih jedu sve što jedemo i mi a na svu hranu neće biti smanjen pdv. Pa jel to znači da moja djeca nisu više djeca ili da ih ne hranim pravilno jer kao djeca oni bi trebali jesti nekakvu dječju hranu ali ja ne znam što je to. Najmlađa se doji, pdv na mene isto nije smanjen ili ni ona nije dijete. jesam ga zakomplicirala ali ne kužim što je to dječja hrana? Jer po njihovim krriterijima, definicija djece opako se mijenja-djeca su samo djeca koja jedu hranu iz kutija i tegli.

----------


## gita75

Ma to su samo preuzeli iz razdoblja prije uvođenja PDV-a. Onda smo imali različite stope poreza na dječju hranu, dječju kozmetiku, hranu po razredima...
Nisu baš puno mislili...

----------


## puntica

evo što je RODA danas poslala Vladi https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

 uz ovu poruku 


> Poticanje kupnje industrijske „dječje hrane” loš je izbor za pomoć obiteljima s djecom
> 
> Udruga RODA danas je poslala članovima Vlade RH košaru s dječjom hranom. U njoj su se nalazili voće, povrće i žitarice – kelj, mrkva, koraba, brokula, cvjetača, tikvice, jabuke, banane, krumpir, naranče, mandarine, luk, riža, ječam, palenta, gris, leća, grah, slanutak.
> Time želimo upozoriti Vladu da će jedan dio njihove nove porezne politike u stvarnosti imati lošije posljedice nego što se to isprva čini. Radi se o smanjenju stope PDV-a na dječju hranu, ali samo na industrijski konzerviranu i prerađenu „dječju hranu”, kojoj je to samo trgovački naziv.
> 
> Nadomjestci za majčino mlijeko već imaju nultu stopu PDV-a, tako pod trgovačkim nazivom „dječja hrana” ostaju konzervirane kašice i sokovi, instant-čajevi i druga prerađena hrana. Ona je zapravo manji dio stvarne dječje hrane, lošiji i skuplji izbor u prehrani djece, a mnoge je obitelji uopće ne upotrebljavaju. Dok je adaptirano mlijeko presudno za život djece koja nisu dojena, ostala industrijska „dječja hrana” nije.
> 
> Prava, zdrava, jednostavna i jeftinija dječja hrana prvenstveno je majčino mlijeko, a zatim je dječja hrana dio obiteljske prehrane: mrkva, jabuka, kruška, krumpir, tikvica, kukuruzno brašno, riža, proso, piletina, maslinovo ulje i mnoge druge zdrave namirnice. Sudjelovanje djeteta u obiteljskoj hrani od prvih dana dohrane (sa 6 mjeseci), uz male prilagodbe, pokazalo se kao najbolji izbor prehrane djeteta.
> 
> ...

----------


## mala-vila

bravo rode!!!

----------


## Beti3

Košara sa dječjom hranom je pun pogodak! 

Silno me zanima kakva će biti povratna reakcija.

----------


## laura29

> Silno me zanima kakva će biti povratna reakcija.


Mislim - nikakava.

----------


## Cubana

> Mislim - nikakava.


X

----------


## Beti3

Malo reakcije
http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2012/01/25/0417006.html

Bar od novinara.

----------


## SikaPika

je li Roda dobila kakvu reakciju
ja sam zamračila neki dan kad sam čula za tu odluku
i onda mi je baš bilo drago kad sam pročitala članak na portalu
i što se sve uopće po njima ubraja u dječju hranu, i ona lina, kojekakve pahuljice... ili samo AD i kašice?
umjesto da provode kampanju zdrave prehrane od najranije dobi, oni  zaseru cijelu stvar ovime
sramota

----------


## klara

> je li Roda dobila kakvu reakciju
> ja sam zamračila neki dan kad sam čula za tu odluku
> i onda mi je baš bilo drago kad sam pročitala članak na portalu
> i što se sve uopće po njima ubraja u dječju hranu, i ona lina, kojekakve pahuljice... ili samo AD i kašice?
> umjesto da provode kampanju zdrave prehrane od najranije dobi, oni  zaseru cijelu stvar ovime
> sramota


Ne budi tako stroga. Baš prosječni političar koji nema malo dijete zna je li "lino" zdrava hrana ili nije. Kad je on/ona bio mali to je "bila" zdrava hrana  :Smile: 
Ljudi ne znaju puno o tome. Stvarno nemaju pojma. Ni većina roditelja mrkvu i palentu ne vide kao najbolju dječju hranu.  Vide reklame u kojima se kašice i pahuljice hvale kao najbolja stvar i ne čitaju sastav na kutijama da vide je li to stvarno tako. Zato im treba reći, pokazati, objasniti, sto puta. Zato je Roda tu i mi svaki roditelj pojedinačno.

----------


## SikaPika

pa da, to sam i mislila!
a stroga, ne  znam, možda i zvučim stroga, ali, i kada sama razgovaram s drugima, kada pričamo što sve ima u tome, ljudi i dalje misle (iako znaju za sve aditive u takvoj hrani) kako to nije tako veliko  zlo
znaju da je loše, ali misle da djeci ipak neće biti ništa
usudim se reći, idu linijom manjeg otpora
eto, meni sveki uporno tupi kako MM nije kao dijete htio jesti ništa drugo nego keks i mlijeko
a da ja svako jutro poslušam svoje dijete kad ju pitam što će jesti, ona bi jela kruha i putra,samo da me skine
no, onda ja nabrojim i druge stvari pa se sjeti da bi ipak mogla to jutro i, ne znam, griz
naravno, svakako sam za edukaciju, ali ne samo da roditelji dođu na stranice Rode po to nego da i Ministarstvo zdravlja uloži u to više

----------


## mamitzi

moj sin je zaključio da će pojeftiniti bomboni (potičem ga da čita novinske naslove)

----------


## Beti3

Pametno dijete, zna on što ministri misle da je dječja hrana! 

A moram reći da nemam ništa protiv čokolina. I ja ga volim, a školarac si ga lako kad se sam sprema ujutro za školu. Ali, za tako veću djecu.

A kad naša vlada spominje smanjenje PDVa na dječju hranu, misle na hranu za dojenčad. Ustvari, baš i ne misle. Nadam se da će im se ipak otvoriti oči i da će razumnije napraviti.

----------


## pinguica

Ja nisam mogla vjerovat kad sam to čula, i ja i muž smo jednako reagirali. Kakva dječja hrana? Nakon što je prestao dojiti jede povrće, voće, sad i meso, jaja... jedino čokolino možda

----------


## klara

Jučer na tv-u je Linić nešto spominjao svoje unuke, dojenje i zdravu hranu - nisam uspjela sve čuti?

----------


## spajalica

> moj sin je zaključio da će pojeftiniti bomboni (potičem ga da čita novinske naslove)


 :Laughing:

----------


## klara

> moj sin je zaključio da će pojeftiniti bomboni (potičem ga da čita novinske naslove)


Onda mi hoćemo niži pdv na kikiriki u ljusci i svježa jaja. I kinder čokoladu  :Smile:

----------


## mumaBu

ne znam šta da kažem.....nikog nije briga za mame i dicu...(mislim na vladajuće.....)

----------


## casa

Ja sam isto ljuta, jako ljuta, ali trudim se gledat pozitivno, ono barem će oni koji hrane djecu gotovim kašicama proći jeftinije. Moje troje djece je valjda zajedno pojelo tri kašice, i nimalo ad mlijeka. Ne znam stvarno, ali eto meni bi vlada kad bi željela mogla pomoći na tisuću načina, od snižene stope pdv-a na dječju obuću, na barem neku hranu( ne kužim nikako onaj dio o uljima), višeg subvencioniranja vrtića i prehrane u školi za obitelji s više djece, poticanja zapošljavanja na pola radnog vremena u državnim institucijama, subvencioniranja platnenih pelena... Svakako, ovo meni neće nimalo pomoći, eto nadam se barem da nekima hoće. Samo ja te neke ne poznajem, jer u mojoj okolini oni koji hrane djecu gotovom hranom su oni kojima financije ne predstavljaju problem. Mnoge majke koje poznajem uopće ne briju na tu zdravu hranu i doenje radi dobrobiti djeteta, nego im je tako jeftinije.

----------


## Pepita

Mamicu im njihovu danas 170 kuna ostavljeno na pazaru. To će otići u par dana. Ja i starija kći užasno puno jedemo povrća. 
Znači meni je prosjek u mjesec dana cca 600-700 kuna samo povrće i voće, a da ne govorim ostalo, npr. meso i riba.

Kašice i one sve ludosti nisam nikad kupovala.
Jedino jedemo čokolino, ja prva, ovisna sam o njemu i danas  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

> Jučer na tv-u je Linić nešto spominjao svoje unuke, dojenje i zdravu hranu - nisam uspjela sve čuti?


Vidi ovo:
http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/vijest....VIJESTI=155891
http://www.24sata.hr/politika/linic-...oracunu-251653



> Linić je objasnio da ima dva unuka te da svakodnevno gleda što jedu i dobro je upućen u to što je dječja hrana.


On gleda svoje unuke kako jedu kasice, sokove i ostale pripravke ...

----------


## MarijaP

Pa ova drzava je stvarno u banani kad si ni Liniceva djeca ne mogu priustiti samostalni zivot, vec su primorani zivjeti u zajednici s dedom. I od toliko ljudi pod istim krovom bas nitko ne stigne skuhati mrkvu.

----------


## jelena.O

marija bravo!

----------


## SikaPika

> Vidi ovo:
> http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/vijest....VIJESTI=155891
> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/linic-...oracunu-251653
> 
> 
> On gleda svoje unuke kako jedu kasice, sokove i ostale pripravke ...


ma sjajno!
super je to što nam Linić kroji jelovnik
nije im palo na pamet razgovarati s kakvim nutricionistom
kreteni! 

he he, *MarijaP*, super ti je komentar  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

> moj sin je zaključio da će pojeftiniti bomboni (potičem ga da čita novinske naslove)



 :Laughing:  malac je za deset!
inače se duboko nadam da u vladi postoje pametni ljudi koji će znati pomoći roditeljima
i potpisujem *casu*

----------


## Pepita

*MarijaP*  :Laughing:  :Klap:

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da bi bilo najpametnije ak već daju smanjeni porez na takvu hranu , da onda neko mjerodavan izračuna kolko je ušteda u toj priči, i svakom roditelju koje ima dete do 7 godina ( jer Linić kaže da su deca do 7. godina) takvu cifru prebaci na račun.

Nadam se da bi mogli razmisliti i o djeci s posebnom prehranom , naprimjer alergičarima,dijabetičarima, celijakičarima,čija hrana je uredno 2-10 puta skuplja od obične hrane, jer ak ja moram iskeširat 22-32 kn za obično tjesto bez gluteina,a isto tjesto s gluteinom u dučanu dojde cca 3-7 kn, ja sam u velikom gubitku.

----------


## puntica

vlada je poslala na sabor paket poreznih zakona, između ostalog i nižu stopu pdv-a na 'dječju hranu'  :Sad: 

roda je, naravno, reagirala http://www.roda.hr/article/read/koja...obra-za-dijete

----------


## Beti3

Čitam ovaj članak koji je linkala puntica i nađem ovo:

_Znatno olakšanje za proračun svih roditelja

             Hrana iz ove kategorije najčešće se primjenjuje u prehrani u razdoblju             od 6 mjeseci do 3 godine, kada dijete počinje u potpunosti jesti svu             hranu kao i odrasle osobe_. 

Ne znam kako vaša djeca, ali moji ne bi jeli te kašice nakon 8-9 mjeseci, ni slučajno. Osim Čokolina, ali to i ja jedem  :Smile: . Priznajem da su kašice spas u početku dohrane i na putu ili kad nemaš vremena, ali do 3 godine, nikako. Možda sam ja u krivu i neka djeca to jedu do 3 godine. No, od svih mojih poznatih ne jedu.

----------


## marta

Meni je to van pameti. Bez drugih komentara.

----------


## Sirius Black

Moja od skoro 4,5 godine jede voćne kašice. Nije da ne možemo bez njih, ali su joj fine i jede ih za nekakav popodnevni međuobrok, možda jednom tjedno.

----------


## ivarica

> Moja od skoro 4,5 godine jede voćne kašice. Nije da ne možemo bez njih, ali su joj fine i jede ih za nekakav popodnevni međuobrok, možda jednom tjedno.


ok, ali mislis li da drzava to treba motivirati manjim porezom?

----------


## klara

> Moja od skoro 4,5 godine jede voćne kašice. Nije da ne možemo bez njih, ali su joj fine i jede ih za nekakav popodnevni međuobrok, možda jednom tjedno.


I moja curka s 5 god voli jednu vrstu kašice na kojoj piše 1-3 godine, fina i ima fora ambalažu. Ali ja to brojim u liksuz, a ne potrebu na koju treba skidati pdv.

----------


## klara

Isprika na off topicu, ali nisam skužila što se obilježava s avatarima na plave kućice?

----------


## Beti3

klara, rađanje u svojoj kući :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> ok, ali mislis li da drzava to treba motivirati manjim porezom?


To ne, ali bi mi pomoglo da je ad. mlijeko jeftinije jer je sad stvarno skupo

----------


## Ivanna

> To ne, ali bi mi pomoglo da je ad. mlijeko jeftinije jer je sad stvarno skupo


Na ad. mlijeko nema PDV-a.

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam ni skužila jer ne idem u dućan ja nego muž ,ali je svejedno preskupo

----------


## pikula

stvarno za zamislit se

----------


## Sirius Black

> stvarno za zamislit se


Kaj je za zamislit se? Kutija mlijeka kojeg pije moja mala košta 70 kn. Sad pije dvaput dnevno pa to i nije toliki trošak ali kad je bila beba bilo je puno više. A ne želim joj davati drugo mlijeko do dvije godine, jer ima sklonost alergiji. Vjerujem da puno ljudi ranije prelazi na kravlje zbog cijene ad. mlijeka. Naravno, mislim na nedojenu djecu.

----------


## klara

70 kn?
Ajme pa koliko to dođe na mjesec za malu bebu?

----------


## Beti3

Imali smo već takvu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67858-K...1teda++dojenje

Oko 500-800 kuna mjesečno prvih 6 mjeseci, kad je mlijeko jedina hrana.

No, cijena AD će ostati ista. 
Zašto ljudi kad dođu na vlast ne predlažu zakone koje koriste mnogima, a ne samo nekima? Naivno pitam, znam.

----------


## MarijaP

Vlast bi trebala donositi pozitivno diskriminirajuce odluke, a ne "snaha ne zna skuhat mrkvu" zakone. 

Pozitivna diskriminacija bi bila da smanje ili uklone pdv na hranu za alergicare. Ta hrana je toliko skupa da ljudi daju ogromne novce za skromne obroke.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Imali smo već takvu temu:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67858-Koliko-sam-uštedjela-dojenjem?highlight=ušteda++dojenje
> 
> Oko 500-800 kuna mjesečno prvih 6 mjeseci, kad je mlijeko jedina hrana.
> 
> No, cijena AD će ostati ista. 
> Zašto ljudi kad dođu na vlast ne predlažu zakone koje koriste mnogima, a ne samo nekima? Naivno pitam, znam.


Da, oko 600 kn mjesečno otprilike i to je jako puno jer je to osnovna hrana za nedojenu bebu a ne neki luksuz. I vjerujem da velik udio mama koje ne doje, to stvarno i ne može, pa je smiješno govoriti o uštedi dojenjem.

----------


## laura29

Evo malo kaosa u određivanju što je dječja hrana. Voće i povrće (ako nije u kašicama XY proizvođača) očito nisu jer ih u pravilu konzumiramo i mi odrasli.
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Gospo...e-i-Cokolesnik

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Smijati se ili plakati, pitanje je sad...  :Undecided: 

Ja te kašice nisam nikad kupovala, alli ajde, k'o voli...
Međutim, ovo je upravo poticanje da se umjesto svježeg voća, povrća i žitarica kupuju gotove kašice. A s druge strane imamo poticaje poljoprivredi. 
Ukoliko nije dogovoreno (a nije) da "oni čija imena se ne spominju" otkupljuju hrvatsko voće i povrće za proizvodnju kašica za naše tržište, nema tu baš nekog smisla. 
Još je k tomu sve tako traljavo učinjeno, bez jasnih definicija i smjernica.
Ma sramota.
Baš sam razočarana. Moglo je ovo s međustopama biti napravljeno puno puno bolje.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ma to je sve laž evo živog dokaza,moje dijete je na boćici i kupujemo adaptirano koje je sad poskupilo za 7 kuna,muž je osto zapanjen kad je vidio da je hrana poskupila,strašno bezobrazno

----------


## Sirius Black

7 kuna po kutiji? To je neko duplo pakiranje ili obično? Mjesečno ispada jako puno jer običnu kutiju bebač pojede za par dana. 

Ja inače mislim da bi sve bebe čije majke iz opravdanih razloga ne mogu dojit trebale do godinu dana dobiti mlijeko na recept prek hzzo-a.

----------


## martinaP

> Ma to je sve laž evo živog dokaza,moje dijete je na boćici i kupujemo adaptirano koje je sad poskupilo za 7 kuna,muž je osto zapanjen kad je vidio da je hrana poskupila,strašno bezobrazno


To nema veze s novom stopom poreza, PDV na mlijeko je bio i ostao 0%. Neki proizvođači su odlučili podići nabavne cijene, nevezano za porez.

----------


## lastavica1979

On pije bočicu ******* ( ne znam dal smijem to reći) oprostite ako sam prekršila pravila,prije je koštao 67 kn,a sad 74 kn u istom dućanu. Dva su pakiranja unutra od 500gr. Pa i to je bezobrazno dići nabavnu cijenu.Ja ću njih pitat zašto je to tako samo kaj prodavaćice nisu krive i u većini slućajeva il ne znaju il neće reći pa vjerojatno neću dobit odgovor

----------


## Pinky

> Kaj je za zamislit se? Kutija mlijeka kojeg pije moja mala košta 70 kn. Sad pije dvaput dnevno pa to i nije toliki trošak ali kad je bila beba bilo je puno više. A ne želim joj davati drugo mlijeko do dvije godine, jer ima sklonost alergiji. Vjerujem da puno ljudi ranije prelazi na kravlje zbog cijene ad. mlijeka. Naravno, mislim na nedojenu djecu.


a moje bebe popiju kutiju od 75 kn za 2 dana, yay!
živile sise! blago onima koji ih koriste na sve moguće načine!

----------


## Beti3

Pinky, mislim da je bonyzg pisala kako blizanci i trojke imaju pravo na besplatan AD prvu godinu života. Da li to daje ******** ili grad ZG, ne znam. Ustvari i jele blond je negdje napisala da je dobila.

----------


## Pinky

ma daj? ako daje grad zg onda ništa od toga, ja sam u dalmaciji.
od ********* smo dobili paket koji daju blizancima, trojkama... super.
moram pitat jelu na blizancima, hvala za info

----------


## tua

Pinky, mislim da ti je najbolje nazvat patronaznu pa pitati, ona bi trebala znati.

----------


## Beti3

Ovo je za Zagreb
http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=6763

Vjerujem da to imaju i drugi gradovi.
I patronažne to trebaju znati, ako ide preko HZZO

----------


## Lutonjica

ja ću još jednom ponoviti da je pdv na adaptirano 0%, bio je i prije i sada je takav

tako da cijena ad-a i povećanje cijene ad-a nemaju veze s tim

----------


## Ripcord

Naše ad nije poskupilo. U danima kad je najžešće pio (bio samo na mlijeku, a blizu dohrani) bilo je cca. 400 kn, sad kad ga pije tri puta dnevno (što je već par mjeseci), nas košta cca. 200 kn. 

Ja bih najradije da skinu cijenu na (kvalitetnu) dječju obuću i (pogotovo!) pelene.

----------


## laura29

> Ja bih najradije da skinu cijenu na (kvalitetnu) dječju obuću i (pogotovo!) pelene.


X

----------


## apricot

molim vas da ne spominjete proizvođače, pa ni sa rastavljenim slovima
nismo slučajno napravili tako da se brandovi ne ispisuju, pa vas molim da se ne snalazite s razmacima

----------


## sirius

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/koja-je...a-djecju-hranu

----------


## Beti3

Stvarno totalna nebuloza. Gore je nego sam mislila da će biti. Pao PDV, cijena ostala ista. Čemu zakon, za koga su smanjili PDV?

----------


## sillyme

> Stvarno totalna nebuloza. Gore je nego sam mislila da će biti. Pao PDV, cijena ostala ista. Čemu zakon, za koga su smanjili PDV?


Pa normalno da je cijena ostala ista - potrosaci su pokazali da im je to ok cijena za taj proizvod i nikome se ne supusta cijena kad vec znaju da je kupac spreman doliko izdvojiti.
Proizvodjaci (npr. Podravka) su dobro prosli - kad kupuju cokoladu, secer i rizu, plate 25% pdv a na gotovi proizvod samo 10% pa im je i tu profit.
Trgovci i uvoznici isto, samo su povecali marzu, kad je vec smanjen pdv.

Jedino drzava nije bas nesto profitirala, ostala je bez dijela prihoda (koji je otisao proizvodjacima, uvoznicima i trgovcima) ali u ukupnoj bilanci drzave je to neznatni iznos. Ne znam samo da li su zadovoljni marketinskim odjekom te mjere, nekako mi se cini da taj potez nije naisao na preveliko odusevljenje gradjana...

Ja nisam ekonomski ekspert, ali ovo su stvarno osnove... jedino sto nikoga izgleda nije briga, osim ovih gore sto profitiraju u svemu tome.

----------


## Zara1

> Proizvodjaci (npr. Podravka) su dobro prosli - kad kupuju cokoladu, secer i rizu, plate 25% pdv a na gotovi proizvod samo 10% pa im je i tu profit.
> Trgovci i uvoznici isto, samo su povecali marzu, kad je vec smanjen pdv.


 privredni subjekti plaćaju _PDV samo_ na vrijednost koju oni dodaju *...*  Ukupan iznos _PDV_-a snosi _krajnji_ potrošač u lancu.

----------


## Beti3

Dobro, tko je onda najbolje prošao u tom "snižavanju PDV-a" na "dječju" hranu? Znamo tko nije.

----------


## Zara1

trgovci naravno  :Undecided:

----------


## Rivendell

Bas sam htjela komentirati kako nikakvo snizenje ja ne vidim i onda skuzim na net.hr-u clanak. Istina ne koristimo te kasice koje on kupuje jer mi se ne svidja sastav, ali kupim mu nekad vikendom one iz dm-a kad smo u djiru cijeli dan i ne stignem kuhati.
Off topic, mogu rec da mi se nekad to cini jeftinije rijesenje, obzirom mu kuham samo ekoloski uzgojenu hranu.

----------


## sillyme

> privredni subjekti plaćaju _PDV samo_ na vrijednost koju oni dodaju *...*  Ukupan iznos _PDV_-a snosi _krajnji_ potrošač u lancu.


Mislim da to vrijedi samo za jedinstvenu stopu pdv-a kad je neutralan, inace koliko se meni cini nije neutralan.
npr. ulazni troskovi = 100kn od cega 25kn pretporeza 
izlazni proizvod = 200kn od cega je sad 20kn pdv koji moraju platiti drzavi (odnosno u ovoj racunici drzava duguje njima 5kn) dok bi u situaciji 25% pdv bio 50kn odnosno drzavi bi ukupno morali platiti 25kn pdv. 
u slucaju razlicitih stopa njima nije svejdeno, jer u mom prvom primjeru su dodali vrijednost od 100kn a na kraju drzava duguje njima.

Trgovcima je pak neutralno jer oni vec kupuju djecju hranu (10% pdv) i takvu i prodaju (opet 10% pdv)
Uvoznicima mislim isto, oni pdv plate prilikom uzvoza (10%) i opet dalje pri prodaji trgovcu (opet 10%)

Razliku u ukupnoj cijeni za kupca (npr. ako je prije "osnovica" bila 75kn a porez 25kn za 100kn proizvod, sada je osnovica 90,91kn a porez 10kn > znaci, netko (trgovac, uvoznik ili proizvodjac) je dobio 15kn vise koji su prije isli drzavi.

Tako da ja mislim da ova mjera nije zastita krajnjeg potrosaca nego skrivena subvencija Podravki, Agrokoru (secer, ulje) itd...

----------


## sillyme

Pardon... mislim da su i trgovci usicarili u prijelomnom trenutku kad su kupili robu s 23% pdv a kasnije je prodavali s 10% pdv, a dodatno i na to sto su imali vecu marzu na proizvod da "nategnu" do iste cijene kao prije... otprilike ovako
kupili po 123kn (znaci 100kn osnovica + 23pdv)
prodaju prije po 200kn (162kn osnoica i 38kn pdv) => zarada je 62kn - (38-23) = 47kn
prodaja sada po 200kn (181kn osnovica i 20kn pdv) => zarada je 81kn - (20-23) = 84kn
zar bi itko propustio prodaju uz ovakav rast zarade za nesto sto se vec ionako zna da je kupac spreman kupiti po toj cijeni?

Ali ovo funkcionira samo dok imaju zalihe robe nabavljene dok je vrijedio "stari" pdv...

----------

